# Premium Driver Fitting @ Golf Principles



## Alex1975 (Oct 6, 2015)

I was lucky enough to attend a driver fitting as a gift at Golf Principles yesterday. I had originally intended to use Precision Golf but my contact with them was not satisfactory and with so many cowboys in the golf industry Jason at Golf Principles is a no nonsense breath of fresh air!

The remit was simple. In early 2012 Piece (a forum member here) posted about his premium, money no object driver fitting and itâ€™s taken me until now to make that a reality for myself. It is silly money, I am a handicap golfer, for most itâ€™s not worth it but this is what I wanted to do and was a gift. 
















My father and I arrived 5 minutes late and Jason the proprietor and equipment guru met me with a warm hand shake and passed me the not yet out King Cobra Ltd heads as he and I had previously chatted about them on the phone with him. Within a moment I was on the matt and hitting shots with my own driver, 3 or 4 good shorts with good numbers too, might as well make him work for it. 

For approximately the next 30 minutes activity was frantic. Jason wandered around his studio putting heads and shafts together and passing them to me. I was taking between 1 and 5 shots before he was passing me the next combo. He would occasionally encourage me to â€œkeep goingâ€.

So many clubs came through my hands that I was hardly taking note of what I was hitting but Jason was trying to manage my spin. He remarked that I swing a slightly heavier shaft faster than lighter. I saw the Parsons driver head(Â£Â£Â£), lots of Oban shafts, kiyoshi gold being the nicest one of them for me, Speeders Hand rolled PX shafts, and lots more that most people will never have herd of. Both Callaway BB heads, a Srixon, both King Ltd, TM M1 460 & 430 and so on.

I could not see the direction we were going but Jason clearly could. I was hooking the ball more and more but was encouraged to â€œjust keep doing what you doâ€. He passed me a shaft that he said was robust but had loads of feel. It felt really nasty; if it was robust it was hiding it very well. And then it happened. The next combo was 100% in the other direction, stout shaft that was tip stiff, made a snap at impact with the hideous looking TM M1 460 head and flew straight down the target line. â€œKeep goingâ€. SNAP down the target line 2 or 3 more times and â€œThat is your honeyâ€ Jason said with a little wince on his face. â€œThat shaft has EVERYTHING in it, every technology you can think ofâ€ â€œtrouble is itâ€™s a Â£400 shaft so an Â£800 driverâ€ â€“ For the first time my father spoke â€œWHATâ€â€¦.

Alex â€œOk, have you something with this profile that is a little moreâ€¦..?â€ Jason â€œ Ye ye, I am already lookingâ€.

Down comes the Accra FX 260 in 04 Flex (Stiff) and is duly bolted into the M1 head. It feels exactly the same and has exactly the same result, ripped it down the line, great launch, spin and flight. â€œThatâ€™s your new driverâ€

At this point I was asked about my ball position and my perception of where it was. I was asked to move it forward an inch and not hang back on my right side. I was encouraged to be as aggressive as possible and enjoy myself. I hooked few and was told that I had the tool I needed to no longer try and guard against the hook so to get it out of my head and just go after it down the right side. For the next  5 or 6 minutes I just clobbered them down the target line, Great fun! What Jason had given me was an anti hook aid. The ball will turn over but itâ€™s just a baby draw.

Job done: TaylorMade M1 460 9.5* head set to 8.5 (to open it up a little). Wight set right in the toe and the other set right forward to keep the spin down. Accra FX 260 04 Flex tipped an inch and playing 44.75â€. The shaft is a true mid launch, mid spin driver with enough tip to give a little feel but robust to get after it. 

Its a pig!! Ugly head with a yellow and red shaft that clashes with the ugly head! 















A fantastic experience and I canâ€™t wait for it to arrive!


----------



## One Planer (Oct 6, 2015)

What was the Â£400 shaft Al'?


----------



## ADB (Oct 6, 2015)

Good write up there - did you have a choice on the head, or was the M1 sinply the best for you?


----------



## Curls (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow! Fantastic write up, sounds like an awesome experience. You don't have to justify yourself to me, if you have the money and thats what you want to do with it then fair play. It's too rich for my blood, but fascinating to hear what goes on in a proper driver fitting. 

I recently tried all the stock options of the usual suspects at a driving range Direct Golf. I didn't get anything out of any of them that even compared to my G15 so I walked away Â£350 up (that's how much I'd allowed myself after a few nice wins at the bookies). I'm sure if I went here it would be a different result, but I'm not sure I can justify the expense at this point (there are far more pressing matters in my game I should be working on). 

Wish you all the best with it when it turns up, shame you don't love the look of it but if you love the look of what that ball is doing in the distance that's what counts


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 6, 2015)

Gareth: No idea mate, you know I am a geek about this stuff but I went through so many combos that I lost track. I also was kinda trying not to look as I wanted it to be a little bit blind. I think I could have started to influence things if I had known more.

ADB: I had no choice about anything, I put it in his hands and I would never had chosen a TaylorMade product by choice but its all about the head shaft combo and I think the fitter needed the sliders to cope with me coming so far from the inside and spinning it up.


Curls: Thanks, its was awesome. Looks mean nothing. My whole bag is ugly at the moment.


----------



## daverollo (Oct 6, 2015)

#envy

Great write up Alex, absolutely the right way to go when spending big money on new kit, may as well make it the best it can be that suits your game.

No excuses now off the tee


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 6, 2015)

Awesome stuff. Doesn't need to be pretty to be effective, but I personally love the look of the M1 head. Sounds like an awesome experience, would love to do something similar at some point!


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 6, 2015)

daverollo said:



			#envy

Great write up Alex, absolutely the right way to go when spending big money on new kit, may as well make it the best it can be that suits your game.

No excuses now off the tee 

Click to expand...


Hehe, not missed many fairways in weeks..... What can I say, the outgoing driver knew it was under pressure! Played a few weeks back and hit every fairway...


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2015)

Jason is a good guy. He has lots of cool (and sometimes pricey) kit and knows a lot about how to optimise a players clubs. He fitted me for a 3 wood a couple of years ago and identified a shaft that I probably wouldn't have chosen myself. Still use it, though.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 6, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Jason is a good guy. He has lots of cool (and sometimes pricey) kit and knows a lot about how to optimise a players clubs. He fitted me for a 3 wood a couple of years ago and identified a shaft that I probably wouldn't have chosen myself. Still use it, though.
		
Click to expand...

What can you tell me about mine Ethan? You usually have a little something something that's not just on Google?!

Yep check Jason out on https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=jason+macniven if you want to get down and geeky about golf tech without being lied to.

He quickly made me feel comfortable and allowed me to talk just enough to gain information but not enough to talk crap. Clearly good at what he does!


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 6, 2015)

Great write-up and sounds like an excellent result!

Hope it's the same when the real thing arrives!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 6, 2015)

sounds awesome enjoy!


----------



## tsped83 (Oct 6, 2015)

Fantastic mate, sounds like a great way to spend an afternoon! Good luck with it.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 6, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Great write-up and sounds like an excellent result!

Hope it's the same when the real thing arrives!
		
Click to expand...


Not likely is it.... all fun and games though  Just hope not to hit the driving range roof this time...


----------



## Keeno (Oct 6, 2015)

Sounds great and the length of the shaft is interesting.  I like the idea of going that short but keep hearing about swing weight etc and get put off.

Was swing weight mentioned?


----------



## One Planer (Oct 6, 2015)

Keeno said:



			Sounds great and the length of the shaft is interesting.  I like the idea of going that short but keep hearing about swing weight etc and get put off.

Was swing weight mentioned?
		
Click to expand...

My driver plays 44.5" and I have noticed how light it is. 

May have something to do with the shaft only weighting 52g.


----------



## Three (Oct 6, 2015)

Sorry for being stupid, but how much was the driver you decided to buy?


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 6, 2015)

Keeno said:



			Sounds great and the length of the shaft is interesting.  I like the idea of going that short but keep hearing about swing weight etc and get put off.

Was swing weight mentioned?
		
Click to expand...


I previously used a 45" driver anyhow(Titlest standard is 45") so very little difference. He was reticent to hot melt the head for 1\4 of an inch as it can change the CG but would if I wanted. I have done lengthy experiments with swing weight and I am comfortable that removing 1/4 of an inch from what I tested will not be noticeable. 

@Three: It's not stupid, I did not mention the price. If you would like to know feel free to PM me but trackman numbers and prices of things tend to spark trouble more than interest. Suffice to say its a lot!


----------



## Three (Oct 6, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			@Three: It's not stupid, I did not mention the price. If you would like to know feel free to PM me but trackman numbers and prices of things tend to spark trouble more than interest. Suffice to say its a lot!
		
Click to expand...

Ah OK, I thought the price was part of the story, glad my reading comprehension is not as bad as I thought. 

I will no doubt think it's too much  but it's all relative, so hope you enjoy the club.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 6, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I previously used a 45" driver anyhow(Titlest standard is 45") so very little difference. He was reticent to hot melt the head for 1\4 of an inch as it can change the CG but would if I wanted. I have done lengthy experiments with swing weight and I am comfortable that removing 1/4 of an inch from what I tested will not be noticeable. 

@Three: It's not stupid, I did not mention the price. If you would like to know feel free to PM me but trackman numbers and prices of things tend to spark trouble more than interest. Suffice to say its a lot!
		
Click to expand...

It's your money, spend it on whatever you want. 

Sounds like great fun.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 6, 2015)

I appreciate a part of the cost will be the fitting fee, but I thought a selling point of the M1 driver was that any of the 24 (?) shafts were available at the same price.

Was there not one of the TM supplied shafts that fit the profile you needed?


----------



## Three (Oct 6, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Was there not one of the TM supplied shafts that fit the profile you needed?
		
Click to expand...

In reality, yes.


----------



## richart (Oct 6, 2015)

Did you see Henry, red headed chap who is a member at Blackmoor ? Nice lad and a decent golfer.

Glad you had a good experience Alex, but it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2015)

Cracking write up Alex.
Standing on the tee knowing that you've got the best possible driver (for you) will give you  confidence to rip it down the fairway


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 6, 2015)

richart said:



			Did you see Henry, red headed chap who is a member at Blackmoor ? Nice lad and a decent golfer.

Glad you had a good experience Alex, but it doesn't surprise me.
		
Click to expand...

I spent some time with Henry in the early summer doing some trackman numbers. Cool guy and very helpful. He was in there furiously building clubs and will be building mine. I herd he was a good golfer, did not know he was a Blackmoor member though.


----------



## richart (Oct 6, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I spent some time with Henry in the early summer doing some trackman numbers. Cool guy and very helpful. He was in there furiously building clubs and will be building mine. I herd he was a good golfer, did not know he was a Blackmoor member though.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, but he is another one that has had a beating at my hands.:thup:

OK it was foursomes and his partner had a mare.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 6, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I appreciate a part of the cost will be the fitting fee, but I thought a selling point of the M1 driver was that any of the 24 (?) shafts were available at the same price.

Was there not one of the TM supplied shafts that fit the profile you needed?
		
Click to expand...

You know I never gave it a thought. I doubt there is a single stock shaft in the place and just about the last thing I wanted was a TM product as it happens. I am not sure of the reality of what has been said about the 24 shafts. If you have a look there are 4 Rogues at 4 weights and they are counting that as 4 options. Also on the list is the Graphite Design AD DI and I'm fairly sure that's not a no up charge option.

Of course there will be a shaft I can use in there but the point was all bets off, tight weave, low resin content exotic options.


----------



## 3565 (Oct 6, 2015)

Iwent to Precision Golf couple of years ago but didn't get that type of service. Although I was just looking for a shaft I ended up going home with the same shaft as he couldn't better what I had in. 

Ive been looking at the Japenese market recently and what they have to offer? 
But getting a shaft/head combo is different again. I've got a Nippon Regio stiff that is supposedly Â£400 but got it off eBay cheap, and looking at a Geotech head after trying out a hybrid in same model.......So you've paid the price for an ugly duckling, but the beauty will be ripping it down the fairway and not fearing the lefties. If it does the job, you only get what you pay for as they say.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 6, 2015)

3565 said:



			Iwent to Precision Golf couple of years ago but didn't get that type of service. Although I was just looking for a shaft I ended up going home with the same shaft as he couldn't better what I had in. 

Ive been looking at the Japenese market recently and what they have to offer? 
But getting a shaft/head combo is different again. I've got a Nippon Regio stiff that is supposedly Â£400 but got it off eBay cheap, and looking at a Geotech head after trying out a hybrid in same model.......So you've paid the price for an ugly duckling, but the beauty will be ripping it down the fairway and not fearing the lefties. If it does the job, you only get what you pay for as they say.
		
Click to expand...


Nice, guess you have not hit the Regio yet? Mid/low flight? Any idea on feel? The Accra has a very crisp feel, not friendly but not boardy. 

Not sure what part of the county you are but you should check out Golf Principles, think it's right up your street.


----------



## TheCaddie (Oct 6, 2015)

sounds incredible! Where is this guy based? Looks like he really knows his stuff.

Let us know how you get on in your first round as well! Would be really keen to see how you perform and how much of a difference it makes to your game.


----------



## 3565 (Oct 6, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Nice, guess you have not hit the Regio yet? Mid/low flight? Any idea on feel? The Accra has a very crisp feel, not friendly but not boardy. 

Not sure what part of the county you are but you should check out Golf Principles, think it's right up your street.
		
Click to expand...

Yep it would be right up my street, what normal golfer wouldn't like to try that service out? 

Ive not tried the shaft out yet as I need to buy this head along with some new Nippon 105s.. I don't want to put it into the head I've already got as I'm looking at a new head/shaft combo..... Bit of a risk and don't have the knowing satisfaction that you have with yours. &#128534;


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 7, 2015)

Really interesting stuff and links into my recent thread about shafts.

However, I can't help but feel that the tip about ball position and the loft/weight setting on the head made the most remarkable difference on the day.

Would you listen to me?  I've become an anti-shaft bore!


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 7, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Really interesting stuff and links into my recent thread about shafts.

However, I can't help but feel that the tip about ball position and the loft/weight setting on the head made the most remarkable difference on the day.

Would you listen to me?  I've become an anti-shaft bore!
		
Click to expand...

Non of that was talked about until after we had found a winning combo. For sure those things helped but he was trying to give me something that I was confident to go at. Anyhow, its all a package isn't it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

Â£800 for a driver ?! Madness for a club golfer. 

Will you get an improvement on your previous driver that justifies the cost ? I doubt it tbh


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Â£800 for a driver ?! Madness for a club golfer. 

Will you get an improvement on your previous driver that justifies the cost ? I doubt it tbh
		
Click to expand...


Sorry Phil ill take it back and spend the money on something more sensible... do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Sorry Phil ill take it back and spend the money on something more sensible... do you have any suggestions?
		
Click to expand...

I'm giving an opinion Alex - I believe for our level to get that level of custom fit isn't worth the money for the improvement we will gain. 

Will it give you that much better performance ?


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 7, 2015)

Who cares about the cost, if you can afford to do it then go for it.....you can't take it with you and all that. There are going to be loads of things that you probably should spend that money on that make more sense but then where is the fun in that. I'm almost certain that Alex went into this knowing that spending Â£xxx amount would solve all his golfing ills but if it helps a bit and makes someone happy then why not.

I have been in a fortunate position where money hasn't been that much of a consideration and to an outsider (and probably a lot of insiders) I have wasted a lot. That is probably true but I've had an absolute blast doing it!! I now have a young baby (just turned 1) and the spending has been curtailed (slightly) as I now do have to think more about others.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 7, 2015)

road2ruin said:



			Who cares about the cost, if you can afford to do it then go for it.....you can't take it with you and all that. There are going to be loads of things that you probably should spend that money on that make more sense but then where is the fun in that. I'm almost certain that Alex went into this knowing that spending Â£xxx amount would solve all his golfing ills but if it helps a bit and makes someone happy then why not.

I have been in a fortunate position where money hasn't been that much of a consideration and to an outsider (and probably a lot of insiders) I have wasted a lot. That is probably true but I've had an absolute blast doing it!! I now have a young baby (just turned 1) and the spending has been curtailed (slightly) as I now do have to think more about others.
		
Click to expand...



:thup:


----------



## moogie (Oct 7, 2015)

Great write up Alex
Sounds like a true professional knowledgable custom fit:thup:

Ignore the haters
Always gonna be some........unfortunately


----------



## ger147 (Oct 7, 2015)

Great write up, I'm deffo gonna do that one day for my driver, fairway wood and hybrid.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

moogie said:



			Great write up Alex
Sounds like a true professional knowledgable custom fit:thup:

Ignore the haters
Always gonna be some........unfortunately
		
Click to expand...

Why does someone become a "hater" because they have an opinion that's different to others ? 

Can people not post that they don't see the worth at our level without it just being accepted as an opinion

Why do people have to add silly little tags like "haters" ?!?


----------



## moogie (Oct 7, 2015)

F



Liverpoolphil said:



			Why does someone become a "hater" because they have an opinion that's different to others ? 

Can people not post that they don't see the worth at our level without it just being accepted as an opinion

Why do people have to add silly little tags like "haters" ?!?
		
Click to expand...


Did I call "you" a hater.....??
NO
So please don't quote me
Thanks


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

moogie said:



			F


Did I call "you" a hater.....??
NO
So please don't quote me
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

So who are the haters you are referring to in your post then seeing as I'm one of the people that posted an opinion which wasn't in favour of the OP ? Was there someone else ?


----------



## Curls (Oct 7, 2015)

Lads I'll just interject and ask that ye drop it please, this is just another thread looking to spiral into a bad place. 

The man had the money and chose what he spent it on. Whether he gets better, receives a handicap cut, gets worse, whatever the result it was his call to make and Phil has voiced an opinion that he doubts it will help while others have said "who cares". That's that.

To put it in perspective a buddy of mine bought a road bike for Â£3,000. I said madness. He said he'd be faster on it and that's what he wanted to spend his own cash on. I said grand. He nearly killed himself off it. I said you eejit, I'm glad you're not dead.

The end


----------



## moogie (Oct 7, 2015)

Maybe the haters haven't arrived yet....??
But they will
Or maybe Alex will just get people like you that read half a thread,  misquote,  then pick out the juicy controversial bit ( Â£800 )......??
I dunno

But as such,  nobody knows the cost of his new driver
It may be very little upcharge from a standard offering...??
Or it may be a 100 or 200 more......??
Either way it's his money,  and his business 

No different from other threads I've read that don't get same reaction
The 25 handicapper ( example ) spending Â£350 on latest Mizuno driver ( or other )
Is it better than the Â£200 off the shelf Wilson ??

The 20 handicapper buying shiny new Mizuno blades,  just for the feel,  with project God knows what shafts in them and discussing swing speeds,  AoA,  spin rates,  and dispersion.....
Will those clubs improve them.....??
I doubt it
But don't read cries of,  take them back you hacker,  you should be using shovels

You just then read posts of,  nice clubs,  send some pics,  etc

But if somebody dares do something different.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

moogie said:



			Maybe the haters haven't arrived yet....??
But they will
Or maybe Alex will just get people like you that read half a thread,  misquote,  then pick out the juicy controversial bit ( Â£800 )......??
I dunno
		
Click to expand...

Alex said one of the shafts with driver is Â£800 and I think that's madness for a club golfer to spend that - did say Alex spent. I can take a guess as the standard M1 is Â£400




			But as such,  nobody knows the cost of his new driver
It may be very little upcharge from a standard offering...??
Or it may be a 100 or 200 more......??
Either way it's his money,  and his business
		
Click to expand...

No one said any different that it wasn't his money and no one said he shouldn't spend it 




			No different from other threads I've read that don't get same reaction
The 25 handicapper ( example ) spending Â£350 on latest Mizuno driver ( or other )
Is it better than the Â£200 off the shelf Wilson ??

The 20 handicapper buying shiny new Mizuno blades,  just for the feel,  with project God knows what shafts in them and discussing swing speeds,  AoA,  spin rates,  and dispersion.....
Will those clubs improve them.....??
I doubt it
But don't read cries of,  take them back you hacker,  you should be using shovels

You just then read posts of,  nice clubs,  send some pics,  etc

But if somebody dares do something different.......
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea what the rest of the post is supposed to meaning but I'll say it again 

I just offered the opinion that a club golfer won't see the benefit to justify the cost of going to a centre in OP and spending a good deal of money when the stock shaft etc in 99.9% will do the job for 99.9% of the club golfer 

It's called having a different opinion - doesn't make someone a hater


----------



## moogie (Oct 7, 2015)

For the sake of the thread
I won't respond further
You just argue with yourself Phil
As normal


----------



## tsped83 (Oct 7, 2015)

Why is the cost issue even being brought up? So what if it cost Â£xxx? Alex said as much going into it that he anticipated significant costs, but thatâ€™s not what the thread is about!

Whether the benefits that a super expensive driver delivers  vs cost for a club golfer is completely irrelevant to this thread! Iâ€™m sure EVERYONE would agree that the benefit to cost is probably not efficient, but thatâ€™s not the point!!!!!

The OP wanted to do it, had the money and inclination so fair play to him!

We are not his bank manager or his mum!!!


----------



## Slab (Oct 7, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			Why is the cost issue even being brought up? So what if it cost Â£xxx? Alex said as much going into it that he anticipated significant costs, but thatâ€™s not what the thread is about!

Whether the benefits that a super expensive driver delivers  vs cost for a club golfer is completely irrelevant to this thread! Iâ€™m sure EVERYONE would agree that the benefit to cost is probably not efficient, but thatâ€™s not the point!!!!!

The OP wanted to do it, had the money and inclination so fair play to him!

We are not his bank manager or his mum!!!
		
Click to expand...

Agree, although it would be efficient if having it wins you a comp for a Â£1,000 trip to Portugal


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 7, 2015)

Its no different to someone buying a Ferrari rather than a ford focus. it wont get you anywhere quicker, people just judge you and tell you you've wasted money. 

Custom fitting is a fantastic experience when done by an expert, so fair play to ya. i bet you cant wait to get the driver.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 7, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Its no different to someone buying a Ferrari rather than a ford focus. it wont get you anywhere quicker, people just judge you and tell you you've wasted money. 

Custom fitting is a fantastic experience when done by an expert, so fair play to ya. i bet you cant wait to get the driver. 

Click to expand...


I am excited indeed! It was a great fun thing to do and not at all what I expected despite having a fair bit of knowledge on the subject. Its kinda the hobby within the hobby. Low loft hybrid next I think... Lets see how the driver goes first.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 7, 2015)

Smashing write up Alex , got fitted for my irons compliments of GM , hope to get fitted for driver some day , driving is a strong part of my game but its always been what felt right off the shelf .. so im just wondering what if .... 

Best of luck with it mate look forward to hearing how you get on , if it doesn't suit ya il give ya Â£100 +P&P for it 

Seriously tho mate best of luck with it


----------



## Imurg (Oct 7, 2015)

Hope to God you hit it well on the course Mate.....:fore:


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 7, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Hope to God you hit it well on the course Mate.....:fore:
		
Click to expand...


Hope I don't clash it on the roof of the driving range!!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 7, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Hope I don't clash it on the roof of the driving range!! 

Click to expand...

Oh Man, you've done it now..:clap:
Mind you, it might improve the look


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2015)

Good luck with the new club mate.

Ive spent 1000 pounds or more on drivers over the years and I still don't have one.
I did get fitted last time for a R15 and hit it well on the day sold on ebay for a massive loss.

Phil lent me one for the HFH weekend and after hooking it in the trees I just left it on the fairway for him to pick up.

Spend your money how you like.


----------



## Piece (Oct 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Â£800 for a driver ?! Madness for a club golfer. 

Will you get an improvement on your previous driver that justifies the cost ? I doubt it tbh
		
Click to expand...

LP, it's not necessarily about 'improvement', it's about getting the *right* club for you, and you *knowing* it's the right club for you. We all say confidence is a large part of golf, and knowing you have in your hands, definitely the best for driver for you, doesn't have a price limit as far as I'm concerned. 

Lots on here, and people I've met, swap their drivers maybe once a year or every two years. If they are spending Â£350 p.a. trying to get their right driver, then say over 5 or 6 years, they are forking out near enough Â£1k, maybe more in some cases. Their choice. This will happen if their fitting service is just basic or just guessing using their own knowledge of their game. Paying for a premium service considers all custom fitting factors and options, not just the basics you would get at AG, etc. Further you get the largest selection of shafts and heads combos that just aren't available with the basic AG type fits or from a shop. This level of service costs to undergo, sure, but at the end of the day, you will be left with a driver configuration that you *know* is definitely right for you, rather than "I think this is the one for me...".

I say well done Alex.:thup: If the fitting was done properly, and I've no doubt it was, then you'll have a happy client who is very satisfied that he has explored the best chance to get the right driver. He has loved the experience and in all honesty, will probably have a driver that will last him for a long time, meaning it will work out cheaper than those who chop and change regularly. 

FWIW, I still have my premium cost driver from Precision Golf from 2012.  No interest in changing and recent tests with the GCT HMT at Silvermere showed that current drivers can't match it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

Piece said:



			LP, it's not necessarily about 'improvement', it's about getting the *right* club for you, and you *knowing* it's the right club for you. We all say confidence is a large part of golf, and knowing you have in your hands, definitely the best for driver for you, doesn't have a price limit as far as I'm concerned.
		
Click to expand...

But won't all that improving someone's driving ? If it's the best driver for someone then it will be an improvement on the previous driver. 



			Lots on here, and people I've met, swap their drivers maybe once a year or every two years. If they are spending Â£350 p.a. trying to get their right driver, then say over 5 or 6 years, they are forking out near enough Â£1k, maybe more in some cases. Their choice. This will happen if their fitting service is just basic or just guessing using their own knowledge of their game. Paying for a premium service considers all custom fitting factors and options, not just the basics you would get at AG, etc. Further you get the largest selection of shafts and heads combos that just aren't available with the basic AG type fits or from a shop. This level of service costs to undergo, sure, but at the end of the day, you will be left with a driver configuration that you *know* is definitely right for you, rather than "I think this is the one for me...".

I say well done Alex.:thup: If the fitting was done properly, and I've no doubt it was, then you'll have a happy client who is very satisfied that he has explored the best chance to get the right driver. He has loved the experience and in all honesty, will probably have a driver that will last him for a long time, meaning it will work out cheaper than those who chop and change regularly. 

Click to expand...

Or it could be the simple case of being an Amatuer club golfer we all have inconsistent swings and the driver was right for the swing that day and in a couple of months it could producing the worst drives in the world.



			FWIW, I still have my premium cost driver from Precision Golf from 2012.  No interest in changing and recent tests with the GCT HMT at Silvermere showed that current drivers can't match it. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Piece (Oct 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But won't all that improving someone's driving ? If it's the best driver for someone then it will be an improvement on the previous driver.
		
Click to expand...

For some, the data may show no improvement... but knowing it's the right club helps the confidence and we all improve once we're confident, no?! . 




			Or it could be the simple case of being an Amatuer club golfer we all have inconsistent swings and the driver was right for the swing that day and in a couple of months it could producing the worst drives in the world.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit simplistic. Most amateurs *do* have a repetitive swing, just not as much as better players.


----------



## 3565 (Oct 7, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I am excited indeed! It was a great fun thing to do and not at all what I expected despite having a fair bit of knowledge on the subject. Its kinda the hobby within the hobby. Low loft hybrid next I think... Lets see how the driver goes first.
		
Click to expand...

Can you let us (who are interested in your ultimate self indulgent expensive custom fit experience, tad jealous) know if the expensive ugly duckling turns out to be a fine high flying swan?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

Piece said:



			For some, the data may show no improvement... but knowing it's the right club helps the confidence and we all improve once we're confident, no?! .
		
Click to expand...

Improvement with driver = long drives , more drives in the fairway , straighter drives etc etc

If it's the right driver and someone feels confident then the improvement will be clear to see - when I went to the SLDR I saw clear improvement in my driving - I hit it straighter, i keep it in the fairway more and it goes longer and I now have shorter irons into the green as a consequence - that's the improvement im talking about. If that improvement is enough to start reducing the HC etc then it's an improvement in pure golf terms and will justify a cost equal to the improvement - IMO 




			That's a bit simplistic. Most amateurs *do* have a repetitive swing, just not as much as better players.
		
Click to expand...

Not many have the clear repetitive swing with the driver - if they did then people wouldn't be putting drives into trees or offline regualry like we do.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But won't all that improving someone's driving ? If it's the best driver for someone then it will be an improvement on the previous driver. 


Or it could be the simple case of being an Amatuer club golfer we all have inconsistent swings and the driver was right for the swing that day and in a couple of months it could producing the worst drives in the world.
		
Click to expand...


I think you would be shocked how consistent your swing is. I think you would be quite shocked how consistent much worse golfers than you swing is. I would kind of like you to have experienced this scenario as I think you would be surprised how much you would get out of it. 

The reality of it is that actually I was very much maxing my last driver. My launch and spin where really very good. My launch conditions have changed a little with the new club. A little more launch and a little less spin to give a different flight.

The head is to tolerance, they all are. 1.5x the club head speed is all the ball speed is allowed to be so 100mph swing speed with a center strike will only over come off at 150mph. 

*Home time, ill finish this later.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I think you would be shocked how consistent your swing is. I think you would be quite shocked how consistent much worse golfers than you swing is. I would kind of like you to have experienced this scenario as I think you would be surprised how much you would get out of it. 

The reality of it is that actually I was very much maxing my last driver. My launch and spin where really very good. My launch conditions have changed a little with the new club. A little more launch and a little less spin to give a different flight.

The head is to tolerance, they all are. 1.5x the club head speed is all the ball speed is allowed to be so 100mph swing speed with a center strike will only over come off at 150mph. 

*Home time, ill finish this later.....
		
Click to expand...

Will certainly look forward to reading about how you are getting on with it


----------



## Piece (Oct 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Improvement with driver = long drives , more drives in the fairway , straighter drives etc etc

If it's the right driver and someone feels confident then the improvement will be clear to see - when I went to the SLDR I saw clear improvement in my driving - I hit it straighter, i keep it in the fairway more and it goes longer and I now have shorter irons into the green as a consequence - that's the improvement im talking about. If that improvement is enough to start reducing the HC etc then it's an improvement in pure golf terms and will justify a cost equal to the improvement - IMO
		
Click to expand...

That's great :thup: I'm taking about a stage further, where you fully test the SLDR set-up and compare that with others. Knowing that you've exhausted the options and have in your hand the very best that's available, for me gives me the full confidence that I can do no more.




			Not many have the clear repetitive swing with the driver - *if they did then people wouldn't be putting drives into trees or offline regualry like we do.*

Click to expand...

That's a one-off shot scenario on the course. You get to a fitting and repeat the hits time after time, you will see a pattern very clearly no matter your standard. The worse the player, then you will see a greater variety of shots, but there's still a pattern the fitters can help you with.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

Piece said:



			That's great :thup: I'm taking about a stage further, where you fully test the SLDR set-up and compare that with others. Knowing that you've exhausted the options and have in your hand the very best that's available, for me gives me the full confidence that I can do no more.
		
Click to expand...

Tested plenty drivers over a good amount of period and have tested further since and any improvement that could be made is that minimal compared to any cost - have used upgraded shafts of various makes and used my naked eye went hitting out on the course. Going the next stage further is what I expect the very top amateurs and pros to look because a yard here or there is what could be the difference between winning big and losing - at our level ? I don't see that small difference for the price being worth it




			That's a one-off shot scenario on the course. You get to a fitting and repeat the hits time after time, you will see a pattern very clearly no matter your standard. The worse the player, then you will see a greater variety of shots, but there's still a pattern the fitters can help you with.
		
Click to expand...

I have known enough people go to driver fittings to have it work perfectly well on the day of the fitting and then be horrific a month or so later because regardless of the numbers appearing on the screen ( which again I'm always dubious about ) there is zero improvement on the course


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Improvement with driver = long drives , more drives in the fairway , straighter drives etc etc

If it's the right driver and someone feels confident then the improvement will be clear to see - when I went to the SLDR I saw clear improvement in my driving - I hit it straighter, i keep it in the fairway more and it goes longer and I now have shorter irons into the green as a consequence - that's the improvement im talking about. If that improvement is enough to start reducing the HC etc then it's an improvement in pure golf terms and will justify a cost equal to the improvement - IMO 



Not many have the clear repetitive swing with the driver - if they did then people wouldn't be putting drives into trees or offline regualry like we do.
		
Click to expand...

I hit lots of fairways as is, I expect to hit them more regularly and for them to be a little longer regularly. Expectation is a wonderful thing...


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 7, 2015)

3565 said:



			Can you let us (who are interested in your ultimate self indulgent expensive custom fit experience, tad jealous) know if the expensive ugly duckling turns out to be a fine high flying swan?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I hit lots of fairways as is, I expect to hit them more regularly and for them to be a little longer regularly. Expectation is a wonderful thing... 

Click to expand...

And that's the sort of improvement that I would be looking for ( golf wise ) :thup:


----------



## Three (Oct 7, 2015)

What's your handicap Alex?


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 7, 2015)

Three said:



			What's your handicap Alex?
		
Click to expand...

12.7


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And that's the sort of improvement that I would be looking for ( golf wise ) :thup:
		
Click to expand...

How much was your Scotty? 
How many less putts are you making per round?


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I hit lots of fairways as is, I expect to hit them more regularly and for them to be a little longer regularly. Expectation is a wonderful thing... 

Click to expand...

Better hope for the longer cos I doubt you'll hit more fairways than you did when we last played and you were using the naughty step driver lol


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 7, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			12.7
		
Click to expand...

So 13 then :thup:, i really enjoyed the original post ,if you work hard enough and want something then buy it, life is to short to have regrets .  As always on here you'll get people who'll make a big deal of it but that goes with the way this place is. Enjoy it and hopefully it works for you.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 7, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



*So 13 then* :thup:, i really enjoyed the original post ,if you work hard enough and want something then buy it, life is to short to have regrets .  As always on here you'll get people who'll make a big deal of it but that goes with the way this place is. Enjoy it and hopefully it works for you.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but it ends in "teen" and I can't bring myself to say it :angry:


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 7, 2015)

fundy said:



			Better hope for the longer cos I doubt you'll hit more fairways than you did when we last played and you were using the naughty step driver lol
		
Click to expand...

Yes should have got wedges hu.... Or just listen to you when you advise middle of the green and putt back (15th green)


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Yes should have got wedges hu.... Or just listen to you when you advise middle of the green and putt back (15th green)
		
Click to expand...

dont forget the old driver won its last comp  no pressure on the new monstrosity lol (cant wait to have a hit  )


----------



## Piece (Oct 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tested plenty drivers over a good amount of period and have tested further since and any improvement that could be made is that minimal compared to any cost - have used upgraded shafts of various makes and used my naked eye went hitting out on the course. Going the next stage further is what I expect the very top amateurs and pros to look because a yard here or there is what could be the difference between winning big and losing - at our level ? I don't see that small difference for the price being worth it
		
Click to expand...

Yes, most golfers have gone through that process, using their own knowledge and visuals to make their assessment. Including me for years and years...  Playing devil's advocate, there maybe a setup that gives you 15 yards extra, but it's only through a premium service that you discover it...what's your view now?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

Piece said:



			Yes, most golfers have gone through that process, using their own knowledge and visuals to make their assessment. Including me for years and years...  Playing devil's advocate, there maybe a setup that gives you 15 yards extra, but it's only through a premium service that you discover it...what's your view now? 

Click to expand...

My own judgement doesn't seem to be too bad for me at the moment 

Define the cost of the service including the club etc to give me those 15 years extra ?


----------



## Three (Oct 7, 2015)

Unfortunately there's another issue to throw into the pot.. 

If we all went out tomorrow and picked up our drive, walked 10 yards further in the same direction, put the ball down and played from there, our scores would barely be any different. 

Imagine you hit 12  drives per round and gain 10 yards on per drive. All you've done is knock 120 yds off your course. 

That will barely make any difference to anyone's scores. 

It's all about 120 yards and in.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

Three said:



			Unfortunately there's another issue to throw into the pot.. 

If we all went out tomorrow and picked up our drive, walked 10 yards further in the same direction, put the ball down and played from there, our scores would barely be any different. 

Imagine you hit 12  drives per round and gain 10 yards on per drive. All you've done is knock 120 yds off your course. 

That will barely make any difference to anyone's scores. 

It's all about 120 yards and in.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that will depend on what course you are playing - it could mean being able to reach a green not previously reached or travelling over a bunker instead of laying up short etc - could be the difference between having a 9iron or a wedge


----------



## Three (Oct 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely that will depend on what course you are playing - it could mean being able to reach a green not previously reached or travelling over a bunker instead of laying up short etc - could be the difference between having a 9iron or a wedge
		
Click to expand...

I'm really talking about an overall average of the majority of golfers.
Obviously we all want to hit it further, but as a good player, ie 5 handicap, would you say that generally your good scores come from hitting good wedges and holing putts?  Or getting a few yards of extra run on your drives?


----------



## Three (Oct 7, 2015)

I've done it with students who are obsessed with their driver distance.   I've been out with them, we've picked up their drive and moved it further and straighter up the fairway. 
After they duff their iron, leave it in the bunker, 3 putt etc etc,  they realise that it's not their driver that's stopping them getting to single figures.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 7, 2015)

On the grand scheme of things it won't help all that much.    you won't always pipe it clean out of the middle giving those extra yards. 


A good game you could play would be match play against yourself always hitting your second ball from 10 yards ahead of your drive.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2015)

Fantastic post by the OP who made it abundantly clear he was spending a lot of cash on something that was a gift to himself. Shame that some on here felt the need to ran on his parade. If it works and there's no reason if it was the best for his swing, and perhaps a lesson, that it won't it could be money actually well spent. If not, he enjoyed spending his money as he sees fit and there's nothing wrong with that


----------



## Three (Oct 7, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			On the grand scheme of things it won't help all that much.    you won't always pipe it clean out of the middle giving those extra yards. 


A good game you could play would be match play against yourself always hitting your second ball from 10 yards ahead of your drive.
		
Click to expand...

Great idea.


----------



## Three (Oct 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fantastic post by the OP who made it abundantly clear he was spending a lot of cash on something that was a gift to himself. Shame that some on here felt the need to ran on his parade. If it works and there's no reason if it was the best for his swing, and perhaps a lesson, that it won't it could be money actually well spent. If not, he enjoyed spending his money as he sees fit and there's nothing wrong with that
		
Click to expand...

Well I'll have to disagree with the sentiment. 

I'm not knocking Alex in any way for having the money and spending it on a great service and a product which is slightly more expensive, but in reality is only a good night out more expensive than the normal price. 

However, it seems pretty obvious that Alex has pretty high expectations from his new purchase, and if it doesn't live up to those expectations he's going to be pretty p'd off. 

Whether people can afford it or not, they don't spend all that money for nothing, they still expect to get a superior product.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

Three said:



			I'm really talking about an overall average of the majority of golfers.
Obviously we all want to hit it further, but as a good player, ie 5 handicap, would you say that generally your good scores come from hitting good wedges and holing putts?  Or getting a few yards of extra run on your drives?
		
Click to expand...

My good scores come from a combination of being able to drive well and a decent short game


----------



## Odvan (Oct 7, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			How much was your Scotty? 
How many less putts are you making per round?
		
Click to expand...

Think you must be on ignore


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2015)

Three said:



			Well I'll have to disagree with the sentiment. 

I'm not knocking Alex in any way for having the money and spending it on a great service and a product which is slightly more expensive, but in reality is only a good night out more expensive than the normal price. 

However, it seems pretty obvious that Alex has pretty high expectations from his new purchase, and if it doesn't live up to those expectations he's going to be pretty p'd off. 

Whether people can afford it or not, they don't spend all that money for nothing, they still expect to get a superior product.
		
Click to expand...

But the point I saw, "It is silly money, I am a handicap golfer, for most itâ€™s not worth it but this is what I wanted to do and was a gift" was telling and yes it's a lot of dough for possibly limited return but I still think he'll get a degree of pleasure from it and I doubt it'll actually put his driving back


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Think you must be on ignore 

Click to expand...

The Scotty cost me a grand total of nothing :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 7, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Think you must be on ignore 

Click to expand...

:rofl:

nice present that!


----------



## Piece (Oct 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My own judgement doesn't seem to be too bad for me at the moment 

Define the cost of the service including the club etc to give me those 15 years extra ?
		
Click to expand...

For the sake of the debate, let's say Â£150 on top of a normal fitting.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

Piece said:



			For the sake of the debate, let's say Â£150 on top of a normal fitting.
		
Click to expand...

Would all depend on the club - for example of its on top of the M1 then I would say no as that makes the club Â£550 

But on top of say a Â£200 driver then maybe


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 7, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Think you must be on ignore 

Click to expand...

Phillip does like to point that out every now & then


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 7, 2015)

The cost is irrelevant though as the OP has got the best possible driver set up for one cost. Surely it's better to outlay for the best rather than experiment buying and selling shafts, usually making a loss on them at the same time on a SLDR for example.

I think the cost of equipment in general is overpriced but I still buy new gear.

Enjoy your new bat though:thup:


----------



## 3565 (Oct 7, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Absolutely! 

Click to expand...

Good man :thup:

and when I get my cheap expensive driver I'll send a nic picky.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would all depend on the club - for example of its on top of the M1 then I would say no as that makes the club Â£550 

But on top of say a Â£200 driver then maybe
		
Click to expand...

I think the problem is the initial cost of an M1 is already at the maximum most people would pay for a driver. 

I'd say when you buy these upgraded shafts they hold their value so it's an investment.


----------



## 3565 (Oct 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I think the problem is the initial cost of an M1 is already at the maximum most people would pay for a driver. 

I'd say when you buy these upgraded shafts they hold their value so it's an investment.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, in 3 months the M1 will be half its original price, as the next one M2 will be on the verge of releasing to the general public.......... 

Ive never had an upgrade shaft until now, but I put a Â£50 Nippon graphite Tour in an MP630 and thru game golf I hit it 8yds longer then my Wishon shaft/driver. So this Nippon Regio I've got will be intriguing to see if there is a difference.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I think the problem is the initial cost of an M1 is already at the maximum most people would pay for a driver. 

I'd say when you buy these upgraded shafts they hold their value so it's an investment.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it's time manufacturers started selling heads and then adding on shafts and splitting the cost ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe it's time manufacturers started selling heads and then adding on shafts and splitting the cost ?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know what financial implications it would have on the manufacturer's  to do that, but if you look at the JPX driver for example, the stock shafts seem to be poor in performance against upgraded shafts. 

That driver was already Â£350 so add another Â£100 minimum for a proper shaft and you're talking a monkey for a driver.

I wonder the next time GM do a Q&A with a manufacturer this question could be asked because I'd like to know.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2015)

It would be interesting to see what the manufacturers think although I think retailers are going to be reluctant to be selling just heads and have to carry a larger number of shafts that may or may not get taken up


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It would be interesting to see what the manufacturers think although I think retailers are going to be reluctant to be selling just heads and have to carry a larger number of shafts that may or may not get taken up
		
Click to expand...

Surely they could have reg/stiff/ head only option?


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But the point I saw, "It is silly money, I am a handicap golfer, for most itâ€™s not worth it but this is what I wanted to do and was a gift" was telling and yes it's a lot of dough for possibly limited return but I still think he'll get a degree of pleasure from it and I doubt it'll actually put his driving back
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Homer, it's 100% this.

@Three. I have absolutely no expectations at all. Face/path/AoA and centre strike are King. I was hooking because I come way from the inside, get a little stuck and in resquing that I shut the head down. It's way less likely to happen on course than in a contrived situation, it's been the case for a long time but.... It's functional. No club in the world will hold the face open for me, I've not met a coach who can stop me getting on the inside. Maybe I have a tool that at the very least will aid my compensation. 100% better wedge play will give me lower scores than this but better wedge play or the time to get better with my wedge play is not something my father can purchase for me for my 40th birthday, I wish! 

I used to race karts, a set of wet tyres at the time was Â£120 and they lasted an hour. The engine rebuilds were every 3 races and were way north of a set of boots. 

One fine day I shall rip a driver down the first and it will blow my mind, it will fill me with joy and that night I will relive it.... Priceless.

It is just a toy though


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 7, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Thanks Homer, it's 100% this.

@Three. I have absolutely no expectations at all. Face/path/AoA and centre strike are King. I was hooking because I come way from the inside, get a little stuck and in resquing that I shut the head down. It's way less likely to happen on course than in a contrived situation, it's been the case for a long time but.... It's functional. No club in the world will hold the face open for me, I've not met a coach who can stop me getting on the inside. Maybe I have a tool that at the very least will aid my compensation. 100% better wedge play will give me lower scores than this but better wedge play or the time to get better with my wedge play is not something my father can purchase for me for my 40th birthday, I wish! 

I used to race karts, a set of wet tyres at the time was Â£120 and they lasted an hour. The engine rebuilds were every 3 races and were way north of a set of boots. 

One fine day I shall rip a driver down the first and it will blow my mind, it will fill me with joy and that night I will relive it.... Priceless.

It is just a toy though 

Click to expand...

I'll miss the green with my wedge and make bogey but I won't relive that bit that night.....ðŸ˜€


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Oct 8, 2015)

Sounds like a willy-waving exercise imo


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 8, 2015)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Sounds like a willy-waving exercise imo
		
Click to expand...

If he'd been fitted for a Dunlop driver that cost Â£100 would you still think the same?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 8, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I don't know what financial implications it would have on the manufacturer's  to do that, but if you look at the JPX driver for example, the stock shafts seem to be poor in performance against upgraded shafts. 

That driver was already Â£350 so add another Â£100 minimum for a proper shaft and you're talking a monkey for a driver.

I wonder the next time GM do a Q&A with a manufacturer this question could be asked because I'd like to know.
		
Click to expand...

If the M1 head for example was Â£200 then a big collection of shafts at various prices or head only I think they would shift more units 

I reckon those sort of fits aren't far away


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If the M1 head for example was Â£200 then a big collection of shafts at various prices or head only I think they would shift more units 

I reckon those sort of fits aren't far away
		
Click to expand...

Can't see manufactures wanting to do this... they make a more from selling the complete club.

Love to be able to just but one or the other of the shelf at a reasonable price and not the arm and a leg that gets charged at the moment


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2015)

I say fair play Alex, fill yer boots :thup:

With what I have read, and I have followed it from the start, it's not just about the end material result of owning the club that has hopefully, through an in-depth fitting session been matched as closely as possible and more-so than what many other fitters could offer in the general mainstream where we all have to go, this was as much if not more about the whole experience of going through that process as we all know Alex is a bit of a shaft geek, in a nice way  :smirk:

I've just thought back on how many bags I've owned to date since starting to play around 5 years ago, it's been 7 and adds up to Â£735   So, based on the same thought process, if I had forked out Â£300 for a top of the range all singing bag at the start which many on here would say is mad, I'd have saved Â£435.00, I'm sure if some of you who buy new putters or drivers on a regular basis searching for the holy grail it would end up exceeding whatever Alex has paid out not only for the actual upgraded driver but the great experience he experienced, so, I think it was good money well spent for someone who has more of an interest in the mechanics of shafts than most of us do and it will offer him an amazing amount of confidence knowing the process he went through to have it built and then own it.

If you afford the best then buy once :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If the M1 head for example was Â£200 then a big collection of shafts at various prices or head only I think they would shift more units 

I reckon those sort of fits aren't far away
		
Click to expand...

If you look at the amount of drivers TM sell the cost of their stock shafts is  probably peanuts compared to the aftermarket shafts.

Shafts are no different to any other items like watches etc , you'll always have a budget, mid and high end range.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 8, 2015)

How many people actually get custom fitted though? I'd say the majority buy off the shelf with a stock shaft.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 8, 2015)

Fish said:



			I say fair play Alex, fill yer boots :thup:

With what I have read, and I have followed it from the start, it's not just about the end material result of owning the club that has hopefully, through an in-depth fitting session been matched as closely as possible and more-so than what many other fitters could offer in the general mainstream where we all have to go, this was as much if not more about the whole experience of going through that process as we all know Alex is a bit of a shaft geek, in a nice way  :smirk:

I've just thought back on how many bags I've owned to date since starting to play around 5 years ago, it's been 7 and adds up to Â£735   So, based on the same thought process, if I had forked out Â£300 for a top of the range all singing bag at the start which many on here would say is mad, I'd have saved Â£435.00, I'm sure if some of you who buy new putters or drivers on a regular basis searching for the holy grail it would end up exceeding whatever Alex has paid out not only for the actual upgraded driver but the great experience he experienced, so, I think it was good money well spent for someone who has more of an interest in the mechanics of shafts than most of us do and it will offer him an amazing amount of confidence knowing the process he went through to have it built and then own it.

If you afford the best then buy once :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Thanks mate, and might I say how nice your swing is looking in slow motion on Rick or Pete`s channel! Were those boys fun to play with?


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 8, 2015)

The manufactures can buy stock shafts for about 60p, sell us a driver for whatever retail is. Lets say the driver is Â£400, they will not be selling a head for Â£200 as they are selling us the 60p shaft for Â£200.... total Â£400.....


----------



## tsped83 (Oct 8, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm sure if some of you who buy new putters or drivers on a regular basis searching for the holy grail it would end up exceeding whatever Alex has paid out not only for the actual upgraded driver but the great experience he experienced
		
Click to expand...

Amen brother. I must have spent hundreds (Christ it could easily be four figures) on putters in the last few years when it would arguably have been a better and more enjoyable experience to shell out on a proper fitting at a top end facility.


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Thanks mate, and might I say how nice your swing is looking in slow motion on Rick or Pete`s channel! Were those boys fun to play with?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I've got rid of the bad overswing I had so I have much more control on the clubhead now and everyone who has played with me recently has said how much my overall game has improved, I've been driving the ball very well, obviously there were a few instances on Monday but the conditions were horrid so it was easy to force the odd shot and thus got a bit hooky on a couple of occasions but overall my 32 points (3 blobs) seemed to be a good score on the day.

Peter & Rick were awesome to watch even though they have stated they weren't on form, as I've never been to a Pro comp I suppose these guys are the best I've seen so it was a joy to play amongst and with them, what really stood out was their striking of the ball with the irons, it just fizzed away effortlessly, I was watching every aspect of their games and I'll hope to try some things I spotted and observed on the practice area later today.


----------



## woody69 (Oct 8, 2015)

I had originally intended to use Precision Golf but my contact with them was not satisfactory

Click to expand...



Interesting that you said this because I felt the same after walking away from an iron custom fitting session. As soon as he saw I wasn't very good he seemed to lose interest in me very quickly


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 8, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Interesting that you said this because I felt the same after walking away from an iron custom fitting session. As soon as he saw I wasn't very good he seemed to lose interest in me very quickly


[/COLOR]
		
Click to expand...


Its shame, they clearly have a great situation and new facilities. I called up to ask some questions about the King Cobra Ltd as I was aware it was due for release in the first week of October but wanted to know if they would have demos before hand. The guy I talked to who was one of the partners asked me to email his colleague the other partner as he did not know the answers to my questions. My thought was that he should have taken my details and had his partner call me. Potential customers are gold! So I emailed the other chap who told me he expected it was some time next year and they were all the same anyway. If I know the release date then super sonic industry insiders sure as heck should!!! I cant buy it and sell it as they say.

When I talked to Jason at Golf Principles he knew on the spot that the demos would be in on the 4th, he had tried the products and said they were awesome. I asked if it would be worth waiting a few days so that they were in my line up and he said "you would be a fool not to". We spent as much time on the phone as I needed to and talked like school kits with a new toy about CG and all that geeky stuff. Passion for his chosen products/industry.... It changed my mind on the spot. I was treated as an individual, as a golfer, and felt respected throughout. I like working with passionate no nonsense people!


----------



## robert.redmile (Oct 8, 2015)

seems like to me the OP has done absolutely the right thing, and has spent his money wisely with the sole intention of  maximising his game, and having fun with the thing he likes best in life.
A bit like spending Â£50 quid on a bottle of wine when "you can get wine for a fiver and it tastes exactly the same", or spending Â£200 on a meal in a michellin starred restaurant, when you can go to "the restaurant on the high street and get 3 courses for Â£15", it's all about what makes you happy.
Spend the most you can possibly afford plus a little bit more is my philosophy on life and I promise you'll have the most fun that way!


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 9, 2015)

She has arrived.... Play time tonight!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 9, 2015)

Enjoy!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2015)

Big kid at Xmas? 

Enjoy.


----------



## jamielaing (Oct 9, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			She has arrived.... Play time tonight!















Click to expand...

Got to disagree with the ugly duckling comments. Looks good. Have fun, nothing better than unleashing a new driver!


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 9, 2015)

jamielaing said:



			Got to disagree with the ugly duckling comments. Looks good. Have fun, nothing better than unleashing a new driver!
		
Click to expand...


I guess I just wish the white bit was black....


----------



## Region3 (Oct 9, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I guess I just wish the white bit was black....
		
Click to expand...

Duct tape. Fixes everything :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Duct tape. Fixes everything :thup:
		
Click to expand...

And offers a little protection at the range.


----------



## 3565 (Oct 9, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I guess I just wish the white bit was black....
		
Click to expand...

The all new M2 fully black carbon head is out next week.......... Do you not have a 14 day cooling off period &#128514;

Can an you not get the white painted same colour red as your Accra shaft.....?? 

Tch pity im in Scotland and got to play the Ryder Cup course at Gleneagles tomorrow I would of done some wizardry on photoshop for you?:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 9, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			She has arrived.... Play time tonight!















Click to expand...

Looks good - good luck with it :thup:


----------



## fundy (Oct 9, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			She has arrived.... Play time tonight!















Click to expand...

Youre right mate, shes no looker lol. You want a borrow of my black sharpie to colour that bit in   Enjoy hitting it, you playing a few holes tomorrow?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			She has arrived.... Play time tonight!















Click to expand...


Superb, there's nothing better than sticking a sky mark on a brand new driver :rofl: hope you're striping it !!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 9, 2015)

I have been worried that he'll sky one at the range since he posted the first pic. Wonder how it went


----------



## TheCaddie (Oct 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have been worried that he'll sky one at the range since he posted the first pic. Wonder how it went
		
Click to expand...

Same! Can't wait to hear how he gets on!


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 9, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Same! Can't wait to hear how he gets on!
		
Click to expand...


Just seen it for sale on gumtree


----------



## 3565 (Oct 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have been worried that he'll sky one at the range since he posted the first pic. Wonder how it went
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he has, and he's got his head in hands, floods of tears and dare not come on here tonight......

i know I did with my new 2 hybrid, very shallow face, a tad steep and hello outer space........... 


And that was on my 2nd attempt after flushing the 1st down the range at St Pierre.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2015)

We've all done it


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 9, 2015)

fundy said:



			Youre right mate, shes no looker lol. You want a borrow of my black sharpie to colour that bit in   Enjoy hitting it, you playing a few holes tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

Woburn tomorrow Steve. Few holes on Sunday though!

Well it's rediculose! Absolutly rediculose. I just railed it all night long. It simple cannot go left of start line no matter what strike I put on it. In the end I could hardly stay on my feet. I could just flat out tair into it. 

The tee peg was getting higher and higher as I went on but I got scared I was going to scuff the tipex &#128515;


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Woburn tomorrow Steve. Few holes on Sunday though!

Well it's rediculose! Absolutly rediculose. I just railed it all night long. It simple cannot go left of start line no matter what strike I put on it. In the end I could hardly stay on my feet. I could just flat out tair into it. 

The tee peg was getting higher and higher as I went on but I got scared I was going to scuff the tipex &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Couple of the Pro's in my group today had them, and must admit the driver looked pretty good. One of the Pro's was a Srixon player, and had his TM driver covered up with a Srixon headcover. Think he may have put a sky mark on his after his drive at the last.

Hope it goes well Alex.:thup:


----------



## fundy (Oct 10, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Woburn tomorrow Steve. Few holes on Sunday though!

Well it's rediculose! Absolutly rediculose. I just railed it all night long. It simple cannot go left of start line no matter what strike I put on it. In the end I could hardly stay on my feet. I could just flat out tair into it. 

The tee peg was getting higher and higher as I went on but I got scared I was going to scuff the tipex &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

give me a shout sunday, may try and join you


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 10, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			It simple cannot go left of start line no matter what strike I put on it.
		
Click to expand...

So the M1 controls swing path?


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 10, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			So the M1 controls swing path?
		
Click to expand...


Hehe, your a smarter guy than that. It's a 9.5* head set to 8.5*, this opens the head 2*. 2* is a bunch! It's also has a lump of metal set in the toe holding the head open and a stiff tipped shaft with not much torque (the shaft is not trying to snap the face shut to return it to zero). 

My path is still far from the inside. The face is staying open. 80% of the first part of the balls flight is dictated by the angle of the face at impact.

It's just an anti left tool.


----------



## jamielaing (Oct 16, 2015)

I got an email from American Golf offering me free golf balls. The condition being that you try out the irons. The guy in the store knows about my search for the perfect driver and said that I needed to try the M1. My response was I don't need one, I got a G30 and it's perfect. My god! I can see why you bought the M1. I am not a Taylor Made fan but that club is tremendous! Anyone want to buy a g30 LS Tec from me? If you can stretch to Â£400 so it buys me the M1 that would be great!

That club has brought my spin down hugely, gave me an extra 20 yards (on the computer) and a nice controlled draw. The guy said to me to really hit it, don't hold back and it will stay on the fairway. I was sceptical but it was immense!

Most fun I have had swinging a driver in a long time, have fun with it Alex. Jealous doesn't begin to describe me right now!


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 16, 2015)

jamielaing said:



			I got an email from American Golf offering me free golf balls. The condition being that you try out the irons. The guy in the store knows about my search for the perfect driver and said that I needed to try the M1. My response was I don't need one, I got a G30 and it's perfect. My god! I can see why you bought the M1. I am not a Taylor Made fan but that club is tremendous! Anyone want to buy a g30 LS Tec from me? If you can stretch to Â£400 so it buys me the M1 that would be great!

That club has brought my spin down hugely, gave me an extra 20 yards (on the computer) and a nice controlled draw. The guy said to me to really hit it, don't hold back and it will stay on the fairway. I was sceptical but it was immense!

Most fun I have had swinging a driver in a long time, have fun with it Alex. Jealous doesn't begin to describe me right now!
		
Click to expand...

Wow you sound hooked. Funny, the same was said to me "really go at it!!" The LS Tech is meant to be a great bit of kit so I am surprised that the M1 spins so much less for you. 

I am off back to Golf Principles on Monday afternoon for a new hybrid. Cant wait!


----------



## jamielaing (Oct 16, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Wow you sound hooked. Funny, the same was said to me "really go at it!!" The LS Tech is meant to be a great bit of kit so I am surprised that the M1 spins so much less for you. 

I am off back to Golf Principles on Monday afternoon for a new hybrid. Cant wait!
		
Click to expand...

I think I may be hooked on it! The LS is great so I am sure I will stick with it but the M1 may linger in my wishlist for a while. 

Good luck with the hybrid! Irons next......


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 16, 2015)

jamielaing said:



			I think I may be hooked on it! The LS is great so I am sure I will stick with it but the M1 may linger in my wishlist for a while. 

Good luck with the hybrid! *Irons next......*

Click to expand...

I am going to say no.... for the time being....


----------



## daverollo (Oct 16, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I am going to say no.... for the time being.... 

Click to expand...

#cough# as a mizuno player you know you have to try these don't you http://www.miuragolf.com/series57_cb57.asp


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 16, 2015)

daverollo said:



			#cough# as a mizuno player you know you have to try these don't you http://www.miuragolf.com/series57_cb57.asp

Click to expand...


I love um, always wanted a set. I have hit them before. Beautiful! The head is VERY squat when you stand over them though!


----------



## 3565 (Oct 16, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I love um, always wanted a set. I have hit them before. Beautiful! The head is VERY squat when you stand over them though!
		
Click to expand...





Come to meeeeeeee coooommmmme too meeeeee
close your eyezzzzzzth an come toooo meeeeee


----------



## One Planer (Oct 16, 2015)

3565 said:



View attachment 17194


Come to meeeeeeee coooommmmme too meeeeee
close your eyezzzzzzth an come toooo meeeeee
		
Click to expand...








Trust in me.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 19, 2015)

One Planer said:



			What was the Â£400 shaft Al'?
		
Click to expand...

Veylix Arcane

http://veylix.com/product/arcane/


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Veylix Arcane

http://veylix.com/product/arcane/

Click to expand...

And what's the latest update. How is the new beast going?


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 19, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And what's the latest update. How is the new beast going?
		
Click to expand...

Thought I would wait a few more outings before saying much more but the short answer is good 

I have been back to Golf Principles today for a hybrid fitting. I'll drop some pics and specs in here tomorrow.


----------



## 3565 (Oct 20, 2015)

Well this shaft sitting at home waiting to be put into this head when it arrives (ordered today)


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 20, 2015)

3565 said:



View attachment 17268


Well this shaft sitting at home waiting to be put into this head when it arrives (ordered today) 

View attachment 17269
View attachment 17270

Click to expand...


Ohh Lovely exotic stuff! You using a 75X? Or is that just the pic you could find?


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 20, 2015)

So back for my hybrid fitting yesterday. A much easier process as A) because Jason knew what he wanted for me and B) I was smashing the ball long hard and straight. 

All the usual suspects were tried from a head point of view. The Taylormade M1 head is a lovely shape with its cut off nose but as soon as you put it down by the ball there is just nothing of it! A tiny blade length. I hit it well but was well aware that in the long run I would not look on it with confidence. The other thing that I liked but did not go for was the Parsons (PXG) head, not as small as the TM M1 but littleish and hugely expensive. 

Shafts were in and out of my hands. Looking for something mid heavy with a strong tip. He likes me to have something I can really pull on as with the club being behind me he wants me to know for sure where it is so that I can give it a rip. I saw a Fujikura Pro (blue),  A really special Paderson shaft that is woven together in a spiral rather than laid over a mandrel, A tour spec Proforce VTS (I think) and a few more. 

I ended up with a very special Veylix Rome 988. Its about 88.5 grams and very robust. This is your premium premium stuff. It uses 40 ton carbon thread where most other shafts are 18-24 ton. Veylix are a company started by some ex Matrix guys who have gone out on there own.

The shaft I tried was all chrome colour but the one I will own is a one off colour scheme. Purple on one side and blue on the other.

The head is the Callaway Big Bertha Alpha 815 18* set to 17*. It has a nice deep face for all sorts of lies and a reasonable sized head. 

The Head








The shaft I used















The shaft I am getting (same shaft, different colour)















This thing is a cannon and I nearly swung it as fast as my driver. I am exceptionally excited to receive it!


----------



## tsped83 (Oct 20, 2015)

All sounds good again fella, although those shaft details went way over my head. Would love to have a go down there, but if I leave Yorkshire I get cold sweats.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 20, 2015)

sound lots more fun was had and hope there are good results to follow on the course when it arrives. That shaft looks spot on.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 20, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			All sounds good again fella, although those shaft details went way over my head. Would love to have a go down there, but if I leave Yorkshire I get cold sweats.
		
Click to expand...

Ye, detail is there for interest. For sure cutting the the quick it's about shaft weight and where that weight is in the shaft. The results can be shocking.

Yorkshire is its own country like Texas isn't it?


----------



## 3565 (Oct 20, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Ohh Lovely exotic stuff! You using a 75X? Or is that just the pic you could find?
		
Click to expand...

It's a 75 but noooooooo X for me, just a normal S I'm afraid, not seen your other posts with the Veylix shafts but That purple Roma 988 i couldn't hit that and you say I'm exotic? that is just blinging gorgeous shaft.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 20, 2015)

3565 said:



			It's a 75 but noooooooo X for me, just a normal S I'm afraid, not seen your other posts with the Veylix shafts but That purple Roma 988 i couldn't hit that and you say I'm exotic? that is just blinging gorgeous shaft.
		
Click to expand...

Veylix do some crazy stuff with their graphics. Check this 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRI9mB_sjlQ

Bling bling!


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 20, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Veylix do some crazy stuff with their graphics. Check this 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRI9mB_sjlQ

Bling bling!
		
Click to expand...

Boy does that vid bring back memories!

Robopti was (is?) a long-drive guy and was one of 2 or 3 guys who really 'made' the old BombSqudgolf (BSG)!

The other interpretation of BS was definitely also appropriate!


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 20, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			The other interpretation of BS was definitely also appropriate!
		
Click to expand...

He is an excitable guy!


----------



## 3565 (Oct 20, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Veylix do some crazy stuff with their graphics. Check this 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRI9mB_sjlQ

Bling bling!
		
Click to expand...


Want one want one.......... All yours for $480&#128563;


----------



## Curls (Oct 21, 2015)

Alex you are the King of Bling! Some serious kit. Hope it brings you much joy, good man


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 21, 2015)

Curls said:



			Alex you are the King of Bling! Some serious kit. Hope it brings you much joy, good man 

Click to expand...


Thanks, time to stop now! Better take HID on holiday!


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 11, 2015)

I thought I would put some numbers up for those who are interested. 

Shot 4 is is the one I would like to bottle! So close to 100mph!! (I've never seen 100 on a sim before). 

The spin numbers are so low and that is evident on course. It just ignores the wind and rolls out like crazy.

I have had to peg this driver up higher than my previous one to get a good launch but once I started to do that the low spin makes for a really long ball.

I have just had a look back at some numbers with my old driver and the magic number is an average of 21 yards of carry longer. Interestingly I am swinging it about 1.5 mph average quicker. 

It's an unspectacular flight that looks short from the tee but when I walk to the ball it's been shockingly longer.


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2015)

Interesting stats, they still look to back up the TM loft up marketing when they were stating that 17* was the optimum launch height, that coupled with low spin looking at those stats seems to still support that theory, more so, if you remove the 1st stat which is the runt of the litter which you knobbed to a degree, that would add another 0.5 to the average launch angles more towards that golden 17*.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 12, 2015)

Fish said:



			Interesting stats, they still look to back up the TM loft up marketing when they were stating that 17* was the optimum launch height, that coupled with low spin looking at those stats seems to still support that theory, more so, if you remove the 1st stat which is the runt of the litter which you knobbed to a degree, that would add another 0.5 to the average launch angles more towards that golden 17*.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, the campaign was 1700 rpm and 17* launch. The difference with the M1 is that I am close to that with an 8.5* head.

I'm more like 1600,16 but I had just done a full gap test so a little out of puff.

Looks like TM just found better ways to get the launch than loft. All just evaluation.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 12, 2015)

They are superb spin numbers.     were they higher with different shafts?


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 12, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			They are superb spin numbers.     were they higher with different shafts?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I never mentioned this in the original write up but he gave me combos of head and shaft that destroyed my numbers. It was interesting how poor things could get when the wrong combo was in my hands. Like 210 carry with 5k spin.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 12, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Yep, I never mentioned this in the original write up but he gave me combos of head and shaft that destroyed my numbers. It was interesting how poor things could get when the wrong combo was in my hands. Like 210 carry with 5k spin.
		
Click to expand...

Wow.  What was that?  a 12 degree head and wet spaghetti shaft?


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 12, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Wow.  What was that?  a 12 degree head and wet spaghetti shaft?
		
Click to expand...

More like where in the shaft the weight and flex is. As I understand it the shaft does not have that much performance differential in it, loft is far better at changing spin and launch. It's how the shaft makes you perform. So if the weight and flex are in the optimum places for you, you will be comfortable loading it and promote more optimum launch conditions. 

Shaft performance alone is maybe worth 500 rpm
Moveable head weights alone maybe 2-500 rpm left, right and back
Loft maybe 3-500 rpm per degree

Dial all that in and give them a shaft that has weight and flex in the butt, mid and tip to the optimum for that player. 

Total flex and total weight are perhaps less relevant than placement of weight and flex through out the shaft length.

The Veylix in my hybrid does not even have a stated total flex.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 12, 2015)

Impressive.

That's more carry than I can get (by a decent but) but with a slower swing speed......

Been trying to talk myself out of a driver fitting aswell :rofl:


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 12, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Impressive.

That's more carry than I can get (by a decent but) but with a slower swing speed......

Been trying to talk myself out of a driver fitting aswell :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I think that's me all in unless my SS goes up and that's not likely. I'll work to move that average up more towards the better ones and try and straighten it up a touch.

What speed you swinging it at? What you carrying it? What driver you using?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice figures. How is the new driver going out on the course. Sounds like it was a great purchase


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 12, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Thanks, I think that's me all in unless my SS goes up and that's not likely. I'll work to move that average up more towards the better ones and try and straighten it up a touch.

What speed you swinging it at? What you carrying it? What driver you using?
		
Click to expand...

Jocko's way too modest to tell you the truth but it's usually about 120mph, 290 yards and the driver varies from day to day :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nice figures. How is the new driver going out on the course. Sounds like it was a great purchase
		
Click to expand...

Just not getting out on course enough! Nice fun thing happen with it like, I miss hit or align badly, blast it at a bunker in my range and upon arrival at the scene I've carried said bunker.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 12, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Jocko's way too modest to tell you the truth but it's usually about 120mph, 290 yards and the driver varies from day to day :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I would dearly love to create speed like that!!! I foresee a driver fitting in Jocko's future. Sounds like there is some chips left in the stack that need pushing into the pot.


----------



## t0m (Nov 12, 2015)

I disagree  with some of the comets about hacks or poor swings I know a guy who hits a massive left to right. He has to aim really left he dosent work on it as it would ruin his game and he knows where it's going if he had the cash to buy a club that would fix it for him he would snap it up


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 12, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I would dearly love to create speed like that!!! I foresee a driver fitting in Jocko's future. Sounds like there is some chips left in the stack that need pushing into the pot.
		
Click to expand...

Don't listen to Stu, I'm a bit of a peashooter really....

Using the Nike Vapor Pro, got a G25 aswell but that spins loads into the wind.

There's a place in the NW that's similar to where you got fitted (Tour X Golf) so think I might treat myself to a trip there in the new year :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 12, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Don't listen to Stu, *I'm a bit of a peashooter really*....

Using the Nike Vapor Pro, got a G25 aswell but that spins loads into the wind.

There's a place in the NW that's similar to where you got fitted (Tour X Golf) so think I might treat myself to a trip there in the new year :thup:
		
Click to expand...

See what I mean


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 12, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			See what I mean 

Click to expand...

SS about Mach 2. 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 irons generally only in bag to stop it blowing away.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 13, 2015)

Alex - do you tee the ball quite high and hit up with a large positive AOA?


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 13, 2015)

That is what I did with that set of data.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 13, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			That is what I did with that set of data.
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking that.  Your strikes must also be pretty spot on too.  Centre to higher up on the face to get those sparkling spin figures.

Watched a couple of m1 fittings on YouTube last night and no one was getting near your spin numbers.    one guy was hitting 1.5 down and getting 3200rpm.  Granted his total was 305 but he could get loads more out of it.  Launch wasn't a patch on yours either.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 13, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Was thinking that.  Your strikes must also be pretty spot on too.  Centre to higher up on the face to get those sparkling spin figures.

Watched a couple of m1 fittings on YouTube last night and no one was getting near your spin numbers.    one guy was hitting 1.5 down and getting 3200rpm.  Granted his total was 305 but he could get loads more out of it.  Launch wasn't a patch on yours either.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, closed set of data, in doors, no pro or computer operator, no weather. Took my time, all out the top centre of the club off a tall orange tee peg. 

Very low loft does help keep the spin down and I have never overly had an issue launching the ball with any club.


----------



## 3565 (Dec 1, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			She has arrived.... Play time tonight!













[/QUOTE

Finally I've put it together, 1st run out is tomorrow.  






Click to expand...


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 4, 2015)

View attachment 17780
View attachment 17781
View attachment 17782
View attachment 17783



Awesome!! Damn that thing has a deep face!!..

What is it like?


----------



## 3565 (Dec 4, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



View attachment 17780
View attachment 17781
View attachment 17782
View attachment 17783



Awesome!! Damn that thing has a deep face!!..

What is it like?
		
Click to expand...

lol, er.............now then, how can I put it............

yes its a deep face very similar to the Titleist's drivers years ago (905 I think) it's also smaller cc wise 450, very black, and very different looking, so I had a lesson on Wednesday, hadn't hit it as yet, so my pro was really taken with it, so I tee'd it up, gave it a whack, the GC2 showed good club head speed, very low spin rate 1400, but a very low right to left ball flight that didn't get above 10ft :rofl:
2nd shot, exactly the same 
My pro said he wanted to try and busted it 260 carry down the middle with 3yard of draw I could hear alarm bells ringing after another try and similar shot........ Oh gawd Â£153 head with a Â£300-400 shaft glued in and can't get it off the tee peg. 

Finally, ball in the air with 245 carry. So I went and played 9 holes in very windy conditions one day calm the next and Game Golf says I'm averaging 262 yards which in these conditions I'll accept. I hit about 2-3 shots per tee when I played and again some low hook ones but when I do get one, it goes... The sound is a little loud then what I'm used to and its 45" long so I'm thinking of cutting it down to 44". So after 27 holes using it, the Jury is still out at the moment but I think I just need a little moraae time with it and experimentation. I suppose that's the beauty of trying it out before you buy, cos if I tried this combo out I'd of put it back on the rack after 3 shots....... But I'm determined to get it to work Alex.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 4, 2015)

Eeek. Not enough launch for the spin? Is the shaft heavy?

What would you expect to carry it?


----------



## 3565 (Dec 4, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Eeek. Not enough launch for the spin? Is the shaft heavy?

What would you expect to carry it?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah think launch angle is negative 1 right now :rofl:
the shaft is 75g which is no different from my Wishon driver and Mizzy MP630 and I get about 12 -14* launch angle with them. But both are at 44" long. 

Normally id carry 245-250 and get 270 out of it, at the end of the season both Wishon and Mizzy were showing 270 & 271 according to game golf.  

Its like most new clubs you need a little time to adjust to the feel and playability of it. If time shows it's no good then I've got an exotic driver to add to my driver collection. :mmm:


----------



## merv79 (Dec 6, 2015)

After reading the reviews from Alex etc and after getting feedback from members of my club who have used Jason, I decided to pop up to Golf Principles for a fitting yesterday.

First off I hit a few shots with the irons (which I am very happy with) and thankfully he agreed that they were a good fit for me. I have had them nearly 2 years and they are long overdue a loft and lie check, Jason checked a couple of irons which were not far off, on my next visit I will get them all checked and adjusted, fortunately he will do it while I wait which is convenient as I live 1 hour away!

Next up was hybrid, I recently bought a Titleist 816 H2 hybrid with Rogue Silver shaft which was obviously a bad fit for me as the distance gap from good and bad strikes was around 30 yards, also I have always got the destructive hook in there somewhere. It was narrowed down to Veylix Rome and Accra FX shafts, both felt so much better than the rogue, about the same weight but much more stable and dispersion/distances were very good, decided on the Accra in the end.

Then we looked at driver, currently have 913 D3 with proforce v2, feels very boardy but generally goes ok, but I do have a low hook and high right shot in there.The numbers showed that it was hard work for me to hit it consistently, a lot were out of the heel with negative AOA. I tried a few heads and shafts, after a while we found the the M1 with some kind of Matrix Speed Rulz shaft felt really good, clubhead speed increased, positive AOA, launch was about 12/13 with spin around 2000 which seemed good to me, I just felt like I could go after it and when I didn't get the strike, the misses were a lot tighter. Very happy with that. 

We then looked at the fairway wood, I currently have Rbz stage 2 with proforce v2, 14.5 degree. I have developed a poor technique with the 3 wood, a sweeping motion trying to get the ball in the air. Jason gave me a 16 deg with 3 different shafts which felt good but I was still struggling Technique. I have been swinging the 3 wood like the driver so got to work on hitting down on the ball, basically my AOA was zero whereas it needs to be -2.5. So that's a WIP and will go back after working on that.

So once the hybrid and driver shafts arrive I will go back to collect, and Jason will help me adjust settings etc to ensure the best possible set up. He also mentioned that we may need to tip the driver shaft slightly.

Overall a fantastic experience and going forward I will not be buying clubs off the shelf again, it has been a real eye opener that the stock shaft offerings are not right for everyone and if you are serious about finding the right club then you need to look past the free stock shaft offerings.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 6, 2015)

Great review, sounds like great fun. 

I did not try the Accra hybrid shaft as the Veylix was so good for me. Or if I did I don't recall.

It's crazy how when you get to where Jason is going you end up with a club in your hand that you just feel so strong and confident with hu?

Photos when they arrive please!


----------



## merv79 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks Alex, I believe the Accra hybrid shaft was 200 series like your driver shaft (the red one!).

Totally agree with what you say, the stability you feel with these shafts is very different to what I have experienced before.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 6, 2015)

Also as I recall he tipped both my driver and hybrid an inch.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Great write up. Our +3 guy goes there and gets fitted for everything. He cannot praise the place high enough, he says they hAve virtually every shaft and head that is on the market.


----------



## oktibbeha (Aug 11, 2016)

Alex1975,

Curious about your numbers with this driver combo.  I have the shaft in another head.  Swing speed, angle of attack, carry, total distance.  You have any of that information?  By the way, nice set of sticks.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 11, 2016)

oktibbeha said:



			Alex1975,

Curious about your numbers with this driver combo.  I have the shaft in another head.  Swing speed, angle of attack, carry, total distance.  You have any of that information?  By the way, nice set of sticks.
		
Click to expand...


Hi oktibbeha, Post 164 above I have posted some GC2 numbers, no AoA on it, I am usually +1/-1 ish. Everything else you could want it on there.


----------



## Trojan615 (Aug 14, 2016)

Well I have to say I think this thread is great... Has anyone had an iron or full bag fitting here ? I'm staying in reading for two weeks in a month so may go and take a look...


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 3, 2016)

Any updates ?


----------



## merv79 (Sep 3, 2016)

I haven't had an iron fitting as such but I know people who have, he has all the gear and knows his stuff, so I don't think you will go wrong!

Fortunately he said that my irons are the correct fit for me, he just helped with loft and lie adjustments.

With regards to driver numbers, If I remember correctly the ideal is around 12 deg launch and under 2500 spin, and positive AOA to increase distance and efficiency.

Interesting to note that -5 vs +5 AOA at 105mph clubhead speed produces nearly 30 yards carry difference.


----------

